# Wet wading yet?



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Is it still too early to wet wade? I haven't been in awhile and saw water temps close to 70 degrees.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

I fished the surf this weekend and it was chilly but if u dont have waders it just comes down to how much u wanna fish..It wasnt bad at all but then again i was catching fish so my mind wasnt thinkin about being cold.


----------



## 12th-Fin (May 19, 2010)

Waded east bay the other day. It wasn't bad, actually warmer than my pool.


----------



## Saltwater Boy(1) (Jan 11, 2013)

Been wet wading in sabine for the past month...been chilly lol but still, a guy my size has no choice. Polar Bear club it is!!!!

Nah, but the water in Sabine really hasn't been that bad.


----------



## kapman (Aug 3, 2006)

Wet waded east gal a week ago (b/4 last front). was warmer than i thought. My waders are going up till fall.


----------



## Joe Fish (Jul 15, 2012)

I waded the surf Sunday with no waders. It was a little cool.
For two hours. Once you get used to it not to bad.
Now if I coulda just caught a few it woulda been better!


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

jus do it. been twice w/o and tis fine.


----------



## Realvestor (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I'll give it a shot next time out. Hopefully soon!


----------



## jmhall87 (Jan 21, 2013)

Where do you wade in Sabine


----------



## GunDog (Jun 6, 2006)

Husband wet waded this weekend, me not so much. Brrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Herb Burnwell (May 31, 2009)

call me a poos, but i havent taken mine off yet...these cold fronts look about done, so it is about time to lose them though...


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Nov 4, 2011)

If I would have waded yesterday I was going wet but we drifted the flats all day and caught fish so there was no need. 72 degree water is warm enough for me.


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Went yesterday morning, about a 15-20 wind that made it a little to chilly to step in a deay break, but after the sun had been up and hour or so it was fine. little chilly, but I much prefer that over being warm..


----------

